

Code Pilot for Xcode 5 is now Open Source - MrGando
http://codepilot.cc/

======
jason_slack
Wow, This really is nice. I have been using it for 10 minutes and it just
flows. A great addition to my workflow.

Can I send the Code Pilot guys a pizza?

~~~
dannyow
hehe, sure thing! We love pizza

~~~
jason_slack
Great, How do I do that? Email in profile

------
almassapargali
I prefer 'Opern Quickly...', shift+cmd+o. Feels a lot more native than
subject.

